# Le Français né malin créa la guillotine



## Alicia Translator

_Le Français né malin créa la guillotine._

qu'est-ce que cette phrase veut dire? c'est un façon de parler? un proverbe?´

merci en avance! c'est la dernière question! promis!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-buenas noches, bonne nuit

Non, il ne s´agit pas d´un proverbe. Du moins pas la phrase entière. Mais les Français aiment se considérer malins (listos). Ils pensent qu´ils sont les as de la débrouillardise (du système D-ébrouillardise). Ici, _né-malin_ renforce l´idée qu´être malin est inné, dans les gènes. 
C´est ironique bien sûr. Si c´était génétique la guillotine aurait été inventée bien avant l´existence du docteur Guillotin et s´appellerait autrement. 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alicia Translator

por lo que veo tienes la solucion a todas mis preguntas! eres un hacha!

tu explicacion me ayuda, pero sigo sin entender del todo qué quiere decir la frase al completo... creo q tengo el cerebro abotargado ya... podrías ser un poco mas precisa?

mil gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez,

Para ser más precisa necesitaría un poco más de texto. ¿Necesitas que traduzca lo que puse antes?


----------



## Alicia Translator

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Hola otra vez,
> 
> Para ser más precisa necesitaría un poco más de texto. ¿Necesitas que traduzca lo que puse antes?


 
no, no hace falta, he entendido tu explicación de antes. Entiendo lo que me explicas de que los franceses se creen muy listos, pero que si son tan listos no habrían tardado tanto en inventar la guillotina (es eso no?). Lo que no entiendo es la lógica de la frase. Para mí, literalmente, no tiene sentido.

"El francés nacido astuto inventó la guillotina" .... no me dice nada... por eso creo que tiene que haber un significado oculto, que la frase es como una metáfora o algo así.

La frase es un título. El texto va de un campesino con poca educacion acusado de asesinato. El fiscal que lleva el caso no tiene casi pruebas para acusarle, pero tiene mucha labia, es muy elocuente, y al parecer al final convence al jurado y al campesino le cortan la cabeza. No sé más.

Le ves algún sentido?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

Bueno, me parece  que el autor quiere denunciar una mentalidad perversa:  ya que existe tal instrumento hay que utilizarlo a toda costa. Cuestión de rendimiento  .

Quizá más allá de la guillotina el autor pretende denunciar el uso y abuso de la pena de muerte???

Au revoir


----------



## Alicia Translator

madre mia... lo siento pero sigo sin entender... creo q entiendo por donde vas pero asi asi....
se te ocurre una traduccion patatera para pillar mejor el concepto? me parece q voy a tener q ser super libre, pero claro, tengo q usar el concepto de la guillotina o al menos la pena de muerte para q el titulo tenga q ver con el texto....

lo siento de veras por el rollo!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

La verdad "c´est une colle!". 
Me estrujo los sesos y puede que sea una alusión al título de una película de los años sesenta: "Et Dieu créa la femme" de Roger Vadim con Brigitte Bardot. Hace mucho tiempo que la he visto y no la recuerdo exactamente pero el argumento venía a demostrar que sólo con aparecer, la mujer era la fuente de todos los males y de las desgracias aunque fuera de manera "inocente". El concepto en sí es mucho más antiguo por supuesto.
También seguramente hace referecia a la autoestima tan desarrollada que siente el pueblo francés. (Al poner Français con mayúscula, se habla del pueblo, de la nación). Si estoy en lo cierto (lo que no sé) es mucha burla ya que si calcas los dos títulos los Franceses se creen Dios.

¿La traducción? La haría literal sin duda: el pueblo francés listillo innato creó la guillotina

¿Qué piensas?
Hasta luego


----------



## Alicia Translator

el texto es del siglo XIX....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

UUUPS

¿Se trata del texto de Charles Rabou?
Si es este el título es "Le ministère public". Me pregunto si el título "le Français..." no es un título genérico de una serie de textos de denuncias de la pena de muerte aunque no lo encuento por ninguna parte en esa página.
Hasta luego


----------



## Aoyama

Et puis, ce n'est pas M.Guillotin qui inventa la guillotine (mythe très répandu) mais c'est lui qui en préconisa l'usage. La "machine" existait depuis le milieu du XVIII ème siècle. Guillotin est aussi mort dans son lit, pas des oeuvres de la veuve ...


----------



## tatius

Creo que hay un problema de puntuación con la dichosa frase. Estáis entendiendo la frase así:

1) Le Français, né malin, créa la guillotine.

Cuando quizá el sentido es este:

2) Le français né malin, créa la guillotine.

Como quizá esté mareando más la perdiz, propongo una traducción (literal) para cada sentido:

1) El francés, tan astuto, creó la guillotina.

2) El francés que nace astuto creó una guillotina.


----------



## Alicia Translator

muchas gracias a todos, de verdad... pero mi problema es entender qué me quiere decir con esa frase! no entiendo a qué viene ni la relación que tiene con el texto (aparte de que al acusado le acaban cortando la cabeza)... Estoy convencida de que tiene un doble sentido o que es metafórica o algo así. El sentido literal no tiene sentido para mí. Corregidme por favor si me equivoco.


----------



## tatius

Hola de nuevo, Alicia

He encontrado que hace referencia a un verso de un poema de Nicolas Boileau. Puedes encontrar este poema aquí.

La frase original es:

"Le Français, né malin, forma le vaudeville, 

Agréable indiscret, qui, conduit par le chant,

Passe de bouche en bouche et s'accroît en marchant.
La liberté française en ses vers se déploie : 

Cet enfant de plaisir veut naître dans la joie."

Así que es una referencia cultural, pero el sentido es lo que ya te han comentado, que el francés, tan astuto (es decir el abogado de tu historia), creó la guillotina (matan al campesino).

Dependiendo de lo fiel que quieras ser al original, puedes hacer una traducción literal (¿puedes poner notas del traductor?), o bien puedes buscar alguna referencia cultural española equivalente.


----------



## Alicia Translator

he encontrado referencias al poema en otras webs, en las que hablan del concepto creado por Boileau de "le Fraçais né malin" y lo definen más o menos como hizo Cintia al principio: que los franceses son astutos de nacimiento, que son un pueblo que siempre encuentra recursos.
En otra web explicaban que "le Français né malin forma le vaudeville" era una forma de decir que los franceses habian inventado el bodevil y que sólo ellos podrían haberlo inventado, por que es algo muy francés.

entonces parece que "le Français" en mi frase no se refiere a un francés en concreto sino a los franceses en general. Se me había ocurrido poner algo así como "y los franceses crearon la guillotina", como referencia a "y Dios creó la luz, y vió que era bueno" (por ejemplo). Pero no sé donde meter lo de "malin". Por que lo de "malin" al parecer es que los franceses se cren lo más de lo más por crear estas cosas no? quedaría muy raro decir "y los franceses crearon la guillotina, y vieron que eran listos"?

ni siquiera estoy segura de estar diciendo más o menos lo mismo que el original... vosotros qué creéis??


----------



## Alicia Translator

o... "y los franceses crearon la guillotina, y vieron lo listos que eran"


----------



## tatius

Me encanta tu propuesta, pero la primera.

"los franceses crearon la guillotina, y vieron que eran listos".


----------



## Alicia Translator

ok, entonces voy a poner eso y que sea lo q dios (o los franceses, jeje) quiera.

muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## ena 63

"el francés, listo o astuto de nacimiento, invento o creó la guillotina".
la utilización de "crear" yo también pienso que viene del antiguo testamento cuando se relata la creación del mundo por Dios en siete dias, evidentemente lleva consigo un matiz irónico, pero yo dejaría la frase en singular, tiene mas fuerza.


----------

